# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Actuaciones medioambientales en grandes embalses

## Salut

La Revista Montes publicó el año pasado, en su número de primavera, un artículo bastante interesante acerca de las funciones ambientales que podrían cumplir algunos embalses, si se ejecutan una serie de actuaciones:

http://www.revistamontes.net/descarg....aspx?id=13375

^^ 100% recomendable  :Smile:

----------

